# St Marys and Lake Loramie Catfish tourneys



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Season has already started but here are the dates and times for these two lakes, 

Grand Lake St marys
Contact is "The Outdoorsman" bait shop in St marys, (419) 394-5769
$50 per boat or two man bank team

June 14-17th 3 day tourney ( $15 a person) 
June 23 6pm - 12 midnight 
July 21 6pm - 12 Midnight
Aug 18 6pm - 12 Midnight
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Lake Loramie
Contact is William Block 
( 419) 300-8182
Boat only, $50 team, Launch at Earls Island ramp

May 19 Noon - 6pm
June 2 Noon - 6 pm
June 30 6pm - Midnight
July 28 6pm - midnight
Aug 11 6pm - Midnight


Hope to see some new faces!!
Salmonid


----------

